
It turns out closing apps on iOS reduces battery life - myrandomcomment
https://daringfireball.net/2017/07/you_should_not_force_quit_apps
======
warrenm
How many times is this exact same article going to be shared?

It's my phone, what does it matter to you what I do with it?

Sometimes apps misbehave and need to be force closed

Sometimes you want to clear the list because you're mildly OCD

Or because the app preview has something on it you don't want someone else to
see

